# Ideal Protein



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 25, 2010)

So I heard about this new diet called the Ideal Protein diet and wondered if anyone had tried it?  Good?  Bad?

A friend of mine just joined and I wanted to find out about anyone else's experiences with it.


----------

